# First Time Fattie



## Reb (May 27, 2019)

Been watchin yall make these delicious lookin fatties and thanks to GMC2003's step by step I finally got around to makin my own.
Started with jimmy dean breakfast sausage and added some cracker barrel mac n chz wrapped up in bacon. Im gonna smoke it for lunch today, I will add some after smoke pics later.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2019)

Looks like you did a fine job on that fattie. I haven't gone the mac-n-cheese route yet but it is in the future plans. Looking forward to seeing the results.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JC in GB (May 27, 2019)

Wow, looks great.  I have to make one of these.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 27, 2019)

Looking forward to the after pics.


----------



## ofelles (May 27, 2019)

Gotta try one of these.  I too have been watchn'.  Looking forward the the finall product.


----------



## crazymoon (May 30, 2019)

R,Looks good!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 6, 2019)

I bet that’s gonna taste awesome! Let us know how it turns out!


----------

